# xMeeting et adresse SIP



## bubumac (25 Mai 2006)

Je viens de télécharger xMeeting v0.2 et ce logiciel a l'air vraiment super mais je n'arrive pas à configurer mon adresse SIP.

Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## bubumac (25 Mai 2006)

D'après ce que j'ai pu en lire ici, ce freeware fonctionne à merveille en visioconférence : la personne l'ayant testé s'est servie de l'adresse IP afin d'appeler son correspondant, mais il est aussi possible d'utiliser un numéro SIP.

Pour info, il est possible d'ouvrir gratuitement un compte SIP avec FWD ou EKIGA (WENGO utilise aussi cette technologie).

Reste ensuite à comprendre comment configurer ce compte SIP dans xMeeting ...


----------



## bubumac (26 Mai 2006)

Décidemment, les gars de chez MacBidouille sont les plus réactifs : ils viennent de mettre en ligne un article expliquant comment configurer SIP sur xMeeting.

Par ailleurs, je viens de trouver une page expliquant comment utiliser son compte SIP Wengo sur un autre logiciel.


----------



## takamaka (26 Mai 2006)

bubumac a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment, les gars de chez MacBidouille sont les plus réactifs


Bon ben ciao !

:rateau:


----------



## bubumac (27 Mai 2006)

Tu nous quittes ? Et bien "nana" dans ce cas.


NB : c'est comme ça qu'on dit au revoir à Tahiti.


----------



## takamaka (27 Mai 2006)

Merci pour la traduction, j'avais presque oublié mes origines... :rateau:

En tout cas la manip proposée par MacBidouille est d'une extême clareté.


----------



## bubumac (27 Mai 2006)

Il y a 3 jours j'ai envoyé un mail à Hannes Friedrich (le développeur de xMeeting) en lui indiquant que je ne parvenais pas à utiliser mon compte FWD avec son logiciel.

Voici la réponse reçue ce jour de Hannes :

"Hello,

From looking at the webpage, I guess you've got a username and a password.

Go to the preferences window, select the "Accounts" tab and edit the SIP account you've already created (or create a new one).

Account Name: Choose yourself. This account will be displayed in the "Locations" section.

Registrar Host: fwd.pulver.com

User Name: your username
Authorization User Name: your username

Password: your password

Next, go to the "Locations" tab and select the location you want to edit. (Usually, one has just one location anyway).
In the SIP-Section, choose the SIP account from the Registrar Pop-Up list. This tells XMeeting to use that account when registering.
Eventually, you may need to adjust the SIP-Proxy settings below.

I hope this helps...

Hannes"

Pour info, la manip a fonctionné pour mon compte FWD, mais pas pour celui ouvert via EKIGA, ni celui via WENGO.

On avance donc ...


----------

